# 8 pin connector to 12 pin slot?



## hegipeja (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a small problem as I have a factory (OEM) VW radio (VW Passat 20606) with a 12 pin port (CD changer port) while my IPOD adapter (IPOD Aux input device) has an 8 pin connector.
Is there anyway of replacing the 8 pin connector with a 12 pin connector?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 8 pin connector to 12 pin slot? (hegipeja)*

you'll want to buy this:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------

